# Citalopram and fertility



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,
I've recently started taking citalopram, which I understand isn't particularly thought to have any significant teratogenic effects. (I'll come off it if I get pregnant though.) Do you know whether it can affect fertility or the menstrual cycle, though? I haven't had an AF in the 6 weeks I've been taking it, and my core temperature hasn't risen in the way it usually would before AF arrives. This could be a coincidence...

Also, does it clash with Clomid at all?

Thanks and best wishes,
Aenor


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Aenor,

There is no evidence that citalopram can affect fertility although it can affect sexual function. Seems a bit strange that AF would suddenly change though? Do you usually have a regular cycle? I'd keep an eye on this and speak to GP at next appointment. It won't interfere with the clomid so it's ok to take with it.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you!
Ax


----------

